# taking expat children of their parents



## vladidesivanesa (Apr 11, 2014)

Hello to everybody.I have heard that in Holland the social services take children from their parents for very small reasons,especially from Bulgarian ones.I have heard that this is because Bulgarian people are not very welcome in Holland.I will be glad if you share opinion about it.I want to relocate in Holland and I have a kid and that thing troubles me a lot.Thank you


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Sending kids back (and strict control) is in most cases related adoption or divorce cases where parents agreed on separation on a parent disagrees and takes the law into his own hands. Also beating kids is not allowed and then child services will step in (no matter where your from) and might take the kids if indeed its improperly treated (this will involve a court session). In general the attitude towards foreigners (and eastern Europeans in general) is neutral as long as they work and keep a normal profiles.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

You will find most European countries will intervene if children are being neglected, harmed physically or psychologically, not being sufficiently educated. Or if the parents show they do not have the skills required to care and nurture them. 

Neglect covers a wide spectrum of things that can result in harm if left to continue. 

Nothing to do with being Bulgarian but with the way the children are being cared for, or rather not cared for.


----------



## vladidesivanesa (Apr 11, 2014)

Yes,you are right about this things,but there are cases for reasons like this:the parens are lete one time in about 10 min for piking up the kid from school;that there is not enough rooms at home;in school the kids are asking misleading questions and asking to singht papers without knowing of their parents,and there was one case of court mistake that took 2 years to be resolved and in that time the child wasn't with his parents.In 2013 are taken more than 10 kids from their parents,this is a big issue among Bulgarian people,and there were even protest action in Holland.Hope that every thing will be normal in the the future,we are people like everyone in the world(don't get me wrong,I am not blaming anyone,like a parent I am just worried,that's all)Thank you everyone,I appreciate every opinion


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

I seriously doubt there was intervention due to picking them up late once. Tall tales being told by someone I think. Now if that were to happen frequently over a long period of time and even after the school and social services tried to find out why & support the parents so it did not happen yes there would be intervention. 

Shouldn't listen to the rumour mill of those who make excuses for their poor behaviour so tell lies to make people like you fearful. If you are a good parent you have absolutely nothing to worry about.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Fully agree. If you take you parental guidance like it should be no one will create trouble.


----------



## Donutz2 (Apr 14, 2014)

vladidesivanesa said:


> Yes,you are right about this things,but there are cases for reasons like this:the parens are lete one time in about 10 min for piking up the kid from school;that there is not enough rooms at home;in school the kids are asking misleading questions and asking to singht papers without knowing of their parents,and there was one case of court mistake that took 2 years to be resolved and in that time the child wasn't with his parents.In 2013 are taken more than 10 kids from their parents,this is a big issue among Bulgarian people,and there were even protest action in Holland.Hope that every thing will be normal in the the future,we are people like everyone in the world(don't get me wrong,I am not blaming anyone,like a parent I am just worried,that's all)Thank you everyone,I appreciate every opinion


Those are just rumors, the Dutch child protection services have strict guidelines and being late for picking up children does not count as abuse. However when there are signs of abuse then they won't let go easy, the child's safety obviously comes first. The child protection service isn't flawless though, perhaps that is where were those horror stories (fro biased sources?) come from.

If you take proper care of your children you have nothing to worry about!


----------

